# WC Playoffs - 2nd RD: (4) L.A Clippers @ Phoenix Suns (1) [OPEN TO ALL!]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Vote based on who you think would win in a seven game series.

Open to all. 

You cannot vote for your matchup, or conference. 

[if you did you not make the playoffs for the conference, you have been allowed to vote]*














*GM: Weasel

C- Marcus Camby/ Brendan Haywood/Scot Pollard
PF- Chris Webber/ Juwan Howard
SF- Gerald Wallace/ Stephen Jackson
SG- Bruce Bowen/ Jamal Crawford/Kareem Rush
PG- Rafer Alston/ Earl Watson


*


*@*














*GM: Dr.Seuss

C- Zydrunas Ilgauskas/Kelvin Cato
PF- Ben Wallace/Hakim Warrick
SF- Tracy McGrady/Jason Kapono/John Thomas
SG- Brent Barry/Dahntay Jones/Mateen Cleeves
PG- Mike Bibby/Jamaal Tinsley
*


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The Clippers actually have a bench and they have enough defense to slow down the Suns.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is a great matchup for both teams. I'm not scared of them
offensively. 

Tracy can take Gerald in the block. Also, Rafer will have to keep up
with Bibby. Bruce Bowen's defense will be wasted because Barry will
be staying on the perimeter for 3s. Chris Webber won't do anything against
Ben Wallace. He can barley move and doesn't have great strenth against Wallace.
Z will play the high post to draw Marcus outside. Camby has to respect his shot.

No team likes to run. But I think my PG/SG/SF will get more fastbreak points
then the Clips. 

Overall, I'll look for McGrady to take more of the scoring load.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bowen's defense won't be wasted he will be put on the best player, in this case McGrady. Ben Wallace will have a hard time keeping up his defensive present as Webber will shoot from the outside consistently and very effectively. Either Wallace will be inside leaving Webber open or outside where his defense will not be felt. It is a good thing Webber doesn't have to worry about his defense against Wallace.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Bowen's defense won't be wasted he will be put on the best player, in this case McGrady.


I was just going to ask why he thought Bowen would guard Barry


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Bowen's defense won't be wasted he will be put on the best player, in this case McGrady.



We all know what McGrady did against him to give his team the win.
13pts......35 seconds. =)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I added to my first post in this thread. Right after I posted, I think it was missed.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Bowen's defense won't be wasted he will be put on the best player, in this case McGrady. Ben Wallace will have a hard time keeping up his defensive present as Webber will shoot from the outside consistently and very effectively. Either Wallace will be inside leaving Webber open or outside where his defense will not be felt. It is a good thing Webber doesn't have to worry about his defense against Wallace.



If Webber proves to hit that shot consistently, Z will guard him.
His length should disrupt his shot. He also is quick enough to guard him. Since
Webbers speed has decreaseds alot. 

Pick-n-roll will be a primary weapon with McGrady and Z. It will be 
like Yao and McGrady. Except Z has a better jump shot which will make the
defense either double Tmac and leave Z open or switch that will leave th 7'4 
in the post with the 6'6 Bruce Bowen. Can you say sky-hook?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Brent Barry wins it...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

clippers have no bonafide first rounder.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> clippers have no bonafide first rounder.


Look at that balance and bench though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

GM3 said:


> Look at that balance and bench though.



I'm curious to where their offense is going to come from.
That team lacks scoring more then my team lacks defense. 

It's quite simple, the game comes down to the starting lineup. 
Benches don't win games, great players win games. None of those players
are bonafide scorers. Only one could be considered a lock down defender.

Anyone want to give their reason for choosing the Clips/Suns?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm curious to where their offense is going to come from.
> That team lacks scoring more then my team lacks defense.
> 
> It's quite simple, the game comes down to the starting lineup.
> ...



I think you and me have different views on basketball. You think offense wins games, I think defense wins games. Also you undervalue the concept of a bench. Your starting lineup can't play the whole game, there is the fatigue and foul issue to be at hand.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I think you and me have different views on basketball. You think offense wins games, I think defense wins games.



I never said defense doesn't win games. But you have to have offense
to win. Everyone great defensive team usually has a bonafide scorer. (Spurs, duncan, Bulls, Jordan, Memphis, Gasol) Your team does not. If it is tied who shoots the last shot? 

You need scorers to be a threat on offense. My team doesn't have amazing defenders outside of Ben Wallace. But their job is a little easier since you don't have a scary offensive threats. So, in other words your team is our best defense. On the other hand you will have your hands full on the defensive side trying to stop us from scoring. Ben Wallace is always good for a few lobs. =)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I think you and me have different views on basketball. You think offense wins games, I think defense wins games. Also you undervalue the concept of a bench. *Your starting lineup can't play the whole game, there is the fatigue and foul issue to be at hand.*


This is the playoffs. Teams are tightening their rotation and increasing their
starters minutes. Jamaal, Dahntay, Jason, Hakim and Kato are more then capable of
scoring while their in the game. But they will not be a big part of the game plan.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok since you won't be playing your bench much my team only has to concentrate on 3 players. Since Bibby, Z, and McGrady are the only options then it should really be an issue. My 10 man rotation will be deadly on fatigue.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Ok since you won't be playing your bench much my team only has to concentrate on 3 players. Since Bibby, Z, and McGrady are the only options then it should really be an issue. My 10 man rotation will be deadly on fatigue.



I never said I won't play my bench much. But they will not be
a huge part of the plan. I would love to see you play your bench.
I don't think it would make much difference since you're subing defenders and no scorers out for
no defenders and no scorers.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

This is all irrelevant. Brent Barry is money.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> This is all irrelevant. Brent Barry is money.




I tell yah, Brent Barry gets no respect.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Phoenix is loaded with scorers, should be a fun team


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*(1) Phoenix Suns advance to WCF*


----------

